# Carry on Campus Poll



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

MSNBC is having a carry on campus poll... go vote!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27706201/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Done:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Vote in. :smt1099

Kinda surprised to see a majority in favor on MSNBC, though.:watching:

KG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like the good guys are winning.



kg333 said:


> Vote in. :smt1099
> 
> Kinda surprised to see a majority in favor on MSNBC, though.:watching:
> 
> KG


Must be the morning audience.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

From such a Liberal news station I'm surprised to see the results so far.


----------

